# A Dumb Idea



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I must be a bad person because I laughed when I read this. Hey, he was an idiot, and at least she used ansesthetic.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/dentist-pulls-her-ex-boyfriend-teeth-split-210829769.html


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I laughed too. What sort of an idiot would even go there.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I heard that on a morning news show while brushing my teeth, about spit the toothpaste all over!!!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Seriously how stupid the guy is!! lmao!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's what happens when you say "We can still be friends".

Having said that, what she did was entirely unprofessional.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Adding to his trauma, Olszewski said his new girlfriend has already left him over his now toothless appearance."

This guy is really good at picking losers. At least he didn't go for a vasectomy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The article mentions this happened just days after the break up --- but his new girlfriend left him due to his toothlessness. Huumm? New girlfriend that quick? Huumm?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> The article mentions this happened just days after the break up --- but his new girlfriend left him due to his toothlessness. Huumm? New girlfriend that quick? Huumm?


:jol:Hairazor, you know, the heart wants what it wants.....:googly:


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

I would have broken up with her AFTER the appointment. Lol.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hairazor, you know, the heart wants what it wants.....:googly:


Yeah, but the tummy is going to want something too, and it will be hard to get without any teeth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

SterchCinemas said:


> I would have broken up with her AFTER the appointment. Lol.


You are wise beyond your years, Sterch


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

:jol: Thats not the first time I've heard that, Roxy. Haha.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This story ended up being a hoax (the original link has been updated). It did sound kind of extreme.


----------

